# Teclado USB para PumpItUP



## Manonline (Feb 23, 2007)

Hola a todos!!

Bueno... les cuento qe hace tiempo me baje unos planos de internet para hacer una plataforma de pump it up para la pc.

La primer forma qe use para conectarla a la pc fue con un teclado viejo... lo desarme, segui las pistas qe tenia en el teclado y le solde unos cablecitos a la plaqueta para simular una tecla. El problema es qe no funcionaba bien y al apretar varios steps se bloqueaban las teclas.

La segunda forma fue usar el puerto de joystick de la placa de sonido. En ese puerto hay 4 botones qe corresponden al joystick... pero el Pump tiene 5 steps... entonces tuve qe usar unas resistencias para simular el movimiento de los ejes (izquierda-derecha y arriba-abajo). Para terminar use un programa qe lo convierte en un teclado. El JoyToKey. el problema fue qe se me cago el puerto ese y a la mierda la plataforma.

La tercera y ultima, hasta ahora, forma qe probe fue la del puerto paralelo. El puerto paralelo tiene 5 pulsadores qe sirven en la impresora creo para avisar qe no hay papel, tinta o cosas asi... usando el codigo fuente de un programa qe baje de la pagina de pablin.com.ar, con mi hermano lo pasamos a visual b.net e hicimos qe envie una letra al apretar un pulsador...

ACA VIENE LA PREGUNTA

Es muy complicado el circuito de un teclado USB? alguien tiene uno? De tenerlo alguien lo podria publicar aca para qe todos podamos acceder a la información?

Lo qe pretendo hacer es conectar la plataforma via puerto USB y qe funcione como un teclado de 5 o 10 teclas a eleccion ya sea x predeterminacion o x software (5 teclas para una plataforma simple y 10 para una doble)


Desde ya muchas gracias y el qe qiera los planos de la plataforma y la información de las 3 interfases qe use para conectarla qe me diga...

Atte.
Mano.


----------



## eduardosau (Mar 11, 2007)

hoala que tal foreros nadamas para tratar de publicar una información que encontre por desgracia no tengo el web site nadamas en archivo pdf pero puede servir la verdad estoy tratando de buscar lo mismo un circuito impreso y las piezas necesarias como microcontroladores y todo eso no se mucho de electronica seri que ustedes lo pudieran armar y despues pasarme el tip si funciona o no si quieren el archivo me pueden encontarr en edysa@hotmail en el msn o simplemente mandarme un correo espéro juntos poder encontrar una buena solucion y ampliarla para los demas que no vatallen gracias


----------



## Sho? (Abr 18, 2008)

comprate un joystick usb de esos parecidos a los de playstation, ke justamente tienen 10 botones, hasta algunos tienen mas, le podes agregar esc, etc

con eso te tendria ke servir, abri el joystick, raspa las pistas de kada boton, y soldale los cables de kada step ahi mismo


----------



## Manonline (Abr 19, 2008)

jaja ahora tengo la plataforma ahi tirada... con algo medio raro qe adapte qe funciona a medias 

anda fuera del juego nada mas jajaj...

gracias por la información...

salu2,
mano.


----------

